# My new Betta!



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Finally got my new betta and new 5G tank! His name is Finns short for Finley. He's completely royal blue except for his front fins which are red. I got him from SuperPet yesterday...he was the only one that was swimming around his cup. Going to add more accesories asap just as soon as i get the moneys. He's a scaredy cat when it comes to camera's so taking these pictures was extremely hard lol. I jus made sure i approached his tank slowly and wihtout any lights flashing. Enjoy!;-)
Ps sorry for the huge pictures and grainy quality. Gonna take better pics when my sister gets home...she has the good camera :roll:


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

gaaaaah he has an awsome color!!!!!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Why thank youu! ^____^


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

awwwwww hes soo cute!! is he a crowntail?


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

@FireKidomaru I don't know! I thought he was a veiltail...Usually at PetSMart they havet heir tanks marked if they're crowntail...I'm sort of worried it may be fin rot but his tail isn't melting off and i don't see any holes in his fins...Maybe they forgot to mark his cup? Or could he just be like that? 
@xswornxoffxjello thank youu!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

He's super cute. It might take him a few days to chill out and relax his fins, but keep a close eye on him if you think it might be fin rot.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Campbell! I'm in the stage where for every little thing it's like "Omg he's gonna die..." or something like that lol! Another thing that's bothering me is that he hasn't eaten any of his food, but I've heard that's because he is adjusting...


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> he hasn't eaten any of his food, but I've heard that's because he is adjusting...


Yes yes, just give him a few days


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome fish! Aurora changes colors (mainly purple) and :yourock:
He look likes a VT. ;-)


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

*@Campbell.* Thanks for the advice though. :wink: I know fishies don't get used to things over night. They're just like humans when it comes to moving homes  Especially when you go from a shack to a mansion. bahah. Although he's been exploring the tank alot more. I'm sure he'll be ok soon.

*@Frogipoi.* Thanks! Finn has been changing too. His blue is slowly becoming more vibrant and he has a purple-ish/red-ish stripe(violet maybe? :hmm on his tail. His front fins are also slowly turning to either purple or blue. I'm pretty sure he's a VT, I've read that staying in cups for a long time can cause the tail to change a bit, but once they're put into proper homes they fix up.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's so pretty!  I love the dark purple on him. 

Yep, don't worry about his fins, they're probably just like that- the boys and my pet store have fins like that as well, their fins curl sometimes. And don't worry about him not eating since you got him, either It's normal.  He's just adjusting.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora changes daily. He just gets brighter! Yawn.... I better fall asleep!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

*@BettaSlave. *Thank you! I'm in love with the dark purple (Indigo i guess?) also and I'm glad it's showing more now that he's in his new home.  
As for the curls and food...that sure calmed me down a bit! haha. Ty.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

That's so cool! Aurora must be really happy at your place  He's a beautiful fish. My sister had one that looked almost exactly like your Aurora except the body was like a whitish pink.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem  He's a lucky boy to be in a five gal. XD All of my bettas (except Hattie, who is also in a 5 gal) are in 2.5 gallons. His color will probably change a bit (or a lot, depending on how happy he was at the pet store) in the next few days. 

Oh, and I didn`t say this before, but I am 85% sure he is a VT.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora was so depressed at the pet store. When he saw me he brightened up!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol! I was lucky to get the 5gal. Went to PetSmart and the price was SOO much more expensive than I saw online so they matched it. Ended up getting a 65$ tank for $29.99! I'm pretty sure he's a VT also. I was comparing him to a CT and they're was a major difference regarding the tail. I would of gotten the CT but i fell in love with Finn. 
Your Betta's are really pretty you must dedicate alot of your time to them cause it truly shows!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

AWEH! That's the same thing that happened with me a Finn. I was searching for a fish and two stood out. A red CT and Finn. I felt more of a connection with Finn though (plus he was cheaper XD but that didn't matter a whole bunch) cause he kept on swimming around the cup while in my hand and the other one would just stare. lol


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Fish with personality are better then fish that don't!;-) Aurora dances when I look at him!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL that's so adorable. I'm in love with your fish. He seems to have such a good personality!
Finn like's to swim up and down the corners of the tank and swim against the small current my filter makes and than when he sees me looking at him, he just stares. And if he sees me hiding (i like to play hide and seek with him :lol, he'll come close to where I am to see where I went, and when I pop up he swims in his cave and pokes his head out lol.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

When he's feeling comfortable, you can see if he could get used to your hand in the water as well. They let you pet them (though, of course, don't do it too often)


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm afraid of petting it though cause I always think I'm gonna hurt him


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, it is nervewracking at first, but it's nice to know that your fish trusts you enough to do that


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

That's true. 
I have 2 questions tho. Is there a certain length of time that I should keep the tank light on. I just turned it off now to stimulate night time, but i was just wondering how long should the tank light stay on for. ALSO, I fed him this morning at 11:30 should i try feeding him again now? It's 10:30pm now. (He probably won't eat it tho >__>)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I turn my betta's light on when I wake up and turn it off when I go to bed.
And feeding him now certainly won't hurt. Hopefully he's feeling comfy enough to eat


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok! Thanks alot for the advice!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No Problem


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Update on Finn: He's been eating some pebbles(and spitting them out and then eating them again etc.) SO he's getting more comfortable I guess  Plus I just put in a new thermometre which he seems to be enjoying and looking at lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Good to see he's settled in!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Yup it's making me happier seeing him happy.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Very good fish! :-D 
I petted Aurora today! :rofl:


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## camsgirl95 (Jul 7, 2010)

when i got a new betta he didnt eat for a few days but he is eating now so i agree with Campbell just give him a lil time to adjust to the new environment


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Yay for Aurora! 
And yup camsgirl95 he started eating yesterday so I'm happy


----------

